
The state has lost control: tech firms now run western politics - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/27/tech-firms-run-western-politics-evgeny-morozov
======
rubyfan
I had a hard time reading this. It felt like a long way to try to make a point
that never seemed to be made in a convincing way.

The only thing clear is the author's lament for tech firms, silicon valley and
capitalism. There are really few if any points made that are anchored in
reality.

I'm not quite certain how we can pin disfunctional government on Facebook and
Google. If anyone else figures it out please do post here.

